# Experience with current WNS entry level limb lineup?



## onyxz (Aug 7, 2015)

Recently been tasked with finding some light, budget friendly beginner limbs and realized I'm no longer acquainted with that space in the archery market 😅

The SF Axioms were my go-to budget limbs for a long time, and it seems they've been replaced first with the WNS Axiom-Alpha and now with the WNS Explore W1. For a while I was coaching with a program that had plenty of introductory gear, so most of my limb recommendations were for students upgrading into the more intermediate category. 

I have a post in the classifieds, but if no one bites I'll probably just buy a pair. However, I now see WNS is offering a few different limb models in similar prices. Lancaster has:
WNS Explore W1 (glass/wood) for $100
WNS Explore B1 (glass/bamboo) for $100
WNS Delta F3 (glass/maple?) for $120, currently on sale for $105

I'm curious why WNS is producing so many models in the same approximate price bracket. I don't expect any real difference between the limbs (I'm particularly skeptical of bamboo being used in an entry limb), and it's probably just marketing hype. Still, I'm intrigued... If for nothing else I might get one of the second two just to try something different.

So my question, does anyone have any experience with these limbs? Would love to hear some feedback from you, your friends, your students, etc.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

onyxz said:


> Recently been tasked with finding some light, budget friendly beginner limbs and realized I'm no longer acquainted with that space in the archery market 😅
> 
> The SF Axioms were my go-to budget limbs for a long time, and it seems they've been replaced first with the WNS Axiom-Alpha and now with the WNS Explore W1. For a while I was coaching with a program that had plenty of introductory gear, so most of my limb recommendations were for students upgrading into the more intermediate category.
> 
> ...


I think you can get better price then that. Gold Star Bronze at lancaster is 89,99$ and are praised beginner limbs. Glass and maple limb.









BRONZE STAR LIMBS — Galaxy Archery


GLASS/WOOD ILF RECURVE LIMBS “The Galaxy Crescent and Bronze Star combination is the best place to start for a beginning archer.” – Dan Jackson : JOAD Archery Coach, Gold N Grain Archery The Galaxy Bronze Star limb is an entry-level Olympic recurve limb that offers competition-grade performan




galaxyarchery.com





I own both "Delta-F3" / "Premium-alpha" and "Elite-alpha"/ "Motive-C5". Excellent limb and quality. I doubt i can outshoot them with my skill. 

About WIN&WIN market schemes with WNS brand is just to much. Flooding the market with so many similar products only hurts them self keeping stock and upkeep of all those limb models. Why would u need carbon construction on a beginner limb ? 
3 segments, beginner/ intermediate / competition grade. Adding advanced material selection in each product segment makes no sense.


----------



## Archer_Cam32 (Nov 7, 2018)

I have shot the Delta F3 limbs and they were a terrific starter limb for me. Definitely a stiffer feeling Maple core, but a good limb for the price nonetheless. I did have a small piece of the top limb splinter, but it was just a clear coat. Overall they are perfect for the beginner archer wanting a wood core limb. 

I currently shoot the Explore CB1 limbs, which are advertised to be a budget Carbon-bamboo limb. For $150, they are amazing, and I'm on my second set of them before I invest in a Hoyt with Velo's limbs. The CB1 limbs are very smooth compared to the Delta F3's I started with, so I would definitely say they are using bamboo for the limbs advertised as such. As for the carbon aspect of them, there isn't really any visible carbon weave, but the limbs almost feel identical to an $800 set of Hoyt Velos. 

I can't speak to anything that is a foam core or all carbon. I've only used wood cores.


----------



## Eugenrigips (Jul 24, 2018)

I personally know a youth archer shooting the WNS explore W1. Hes scoring 670 on 40m with it. So these limbs offer some good performance for the price.

I don't think you will do anything wrong with these limbs, if you're a beginner.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

on -

Certain batches of the original Axioms had a problem with the glass cracking, especially when subjected to extreme temp changes. The Axiom Plus and later limbs didn't have that problem.

For any one looking for NEW limbs in the sub $300 (+/-) range, there isn't enough of a difference to matter, for two reasons:
1. The limbs have similar performance and 2. the shooter wouldn't be able to tell the difference if there was. 

9/10 times, just pick a limb that looks good on your riser.

Viper1 out.


----------



## onyxz (Aug 7, 2015)

I appreciate all the feedback so far! However, I think I should clarify these limbs aren't for me. I've been shooting for about 9 years and coaching for the last 3. Recently I went from coaching at a school program that provided entry level equipment to coaching privately, and these limbs will be for my students who are just getting started.

I don't expect any performance difference between the models, and I'm sure they're all just fine. I'm curious if anyone has some insight into why W&W is producing so many budget limbs right now, and if there are any interesting experiences. Like what Viper mentioned about the original Axioms; that's something I'd want to know before recommending these or investing in a few sets for a program.

My running theory is it's a marketing move to have budget versions of all the coolest limb materials (in trace amounts), but I'm a little surprised that's profitable for them. Really though, I'd want to hear anyone's experience with durability and maybe some unexpected quirks. Do people use these limbs in your community? Have you noticed beginners gravitating toward one over the other?

I have a lot of experience with mid and top tier limbs. Mostly hoyts, but also some W&W and uukhas. It's honestly humbling though to see how detached I've become from the beginners' market, and I'd like to change that. Seems I entirely missed the period where WNS was calling everything "alpha" 😂


----------



## onyxz (Aug 7, 2015)

Timevoid said:


> I think you can get better price then that. Gold Star Bronze at lancaster is 89,99$ and are praised beginner limbs. Glass and maple limb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about the Galaxy brand but have yet to try it myself. The $10 price difference isn't a deal breaker for me, but they're definitely something I'll be keeping an eye on!

And you've touched on my suspicions exactly. Manufacturing and stocking multiple limbs with different materials that compete with each other in price is a peculiar decision to me. Enough that it spurred the thoughts that started this thread lol


----------



## Archer_Cam32 (Nov 7, 2018)

onyxz said:


> I appreciate all the feedback so far! However, I think I should clarify these limbs aren't for me. I've been shooting for about 9 years and coaching for the last 3. Recently I went from coaching at a school program that provided entry level equipment to coaching privately, and these limbs will be for my students who are just getting started.
> 
> I don't expect any performance difference between the models, and I'm sure they're all just fine. I'm curious if anyone has some insight into why W&W is producing so many budget limbs right now, and if there are any interesting experiences. Like what Viper mentioned about the original Axioms; that's something I'd want to know before recommending these or investing in a few sets for a program.
> 
> ...


Most everyone who I know is new to archery starts off with WNS limbs. I have myself. I tend to see more foam core limbs being used likely because coaches recommend them for speed, but those who are looking to be really budget-friendly tend to get wood cores on the lower end f the product line-up. I have stuck with wood since I did my research and knew I'd prefer the smoother feeling most wood cores give. 

The way I see it, WNS has such a wide array of limb offerings so there are incremental upgrades for every core type. Almost like a "you name it, we have it" kind of deal. That way they have the beginner and intermediate market covered better than any other manufacturer. 

I'd also like to stress that many of their limbs aren't just for beginners. Sure they're far cheaper than a flagship Hoyt or W&W, but many perform past their price point and are perfect for an intermediate-level archer. I've shot Olympic recurve for a little over a year now, and have already placed nationally and qualified for both my regional RED team and National RED camp. All with WNS limbs that are less than $160. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Archer_Cam32 (Nov 7, 2018)

onyxz said:


> I've heard good things about the Galaxy brand but have yet to try it myself. The $10 price difference isn't a deal breaker for me, but they're definitely something I'll be keeping an eye on!
> 
> And you've touched on my suspicions exactly. Manufacturing and stocking multiple limbs with different materials that compete with each other in price is a peculiar decision to me. Enough that it spurred the thoughts that started this thread lol


I can't speak to the quality of Galaxy limbs, but I shoot the Solstice 25" riser and it's been a pretty good riser to me. a few issues, but they were rectified. My biggest gripe is the finish on it lol.


----------



## onyxz (Aug 7, 2015)

Archer_Cam32 said:


> Most everyone who I know is new to archery starts off with WNS limbs. I have myself. I tend to see more foam core limbs being used likely because coaches recommend them for speed, but those who are looking to be really budget-friendly tend to get wood cores on the lower end f the product line-up. I have stuck with wood since I did my research and knew I'd prefer the smoother feeling most wood cores give.
> 
> The way I see it, WNS has such a wide array of limb offerings so there are incremental upgrades for every core type. Almost like a "you name it, we have it" kind of deal. That way they have the beginner and intermediate market covered better than any other manufacturer.
> 
> I'd also like to stress that many of their limbs aren't just for beginners. Sure they're far cheaper than a flagship Hoyt or W&W, but many perform past their price point and are perfect for an intermediate-level archer. I've shot Olympic recurve for a little over a year now, and have already placed nationally and qualified for both my regional RED team and National RED camp. All with WNS limbs that are less than $160. Just some food for thought.


First of all, congrats on your placing and RED camp qualifying! It's always exciting to hear of dedicated athletes achieving success early on. You must be quite passionate and willing to work hard, so all the best luck going forward 

Also, props for exemplifying the importance of athlete > equipment. Most gear can outperform most archers, especially those first few years. I want to reiterate for anyone else reading that my interest in comparing these limbs is less about "performance" and more about overall user experience. 

And you make a good point. "You name it, we have it" is pretty accurate, and their market share is pretty unmatched at this level. So they're definitely doing something right. Still interesting though.


----------



## Archer_Cam32 (Nov 7, 2018)

onyxz said:


> First of all, congrats on your placing and RED camp qualifying! It's always exciting to hear of dedicated athletes achieving success early on. You must be quite passionate and willing to work hard, so all the best luck going forward
> 
> Also, props for exemplifying the importance of athlete > equipment. Most gear can outperform most archers, especially those first few years. I want to reiterate for anyone else reading that my interest in comparing these limbs is less about "performance" and more about overall user experience.
> 
> And you make a good point. "You name it, we have it" is pretty accurate, and their market share is pretty unmatched at this level. So they're definitely doing something right. Still interesting though.


Thank you so much! I'm glad I can give back in some way!


----------

